# water leaking into car



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys! gave the car a bath this weekend and when finished i found a nice wet carpet in front of the passengers side seat all the way up to the kick panel and around the foot area. I saw a previous thread about the problem with someone elses car but searched and searched and couldnt find it. If someone can locate that thread or give me advice about the leak would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

possible you have debris in the cowl drain down area, it is filling with water and leaking in instead of down through the plugged weep holes.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Take the cowl panel off and feel inside for holes. Also pull the fan motor and feel in there for holes. The bottoms fill up with leaves and debris, with cowl off, run a shop vac down into the fenders and vac out all the junk. My 66 was supposed to sit outside til I could get to it and it flooded, had holes in the cowl area and under the windshield.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

I forgot to say it is a 67 GTO i will have to check it out tomorrow and take the cowl panel off. This might seem like a silly question but thatts right beind the hood and in front of the windshield right? and there was a thread that had car with a similar problem that i cannot find it was pretty detailed


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep....just 4-5 1/4" bolts and it will pivot off


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

My cars doing it as well. I've yet to be able to try to mess with it. Might be the thread youre talking about. http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/some-resto-qs-36276/


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes thank you thats the exact thread i was looking for! i tried taking the cowl panel off but i could not get the wipers off. they just pop right off correct?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nope there is a small tab underneath them at the post you need to get a small flat head on and push up, i use a paint stick wrapped with a clean rag on the cowl to rest the screwdriver on, there is a special tool for this you can probably get from the local parts store too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Also check that the 2 foam blocks are still good (on both sides of the cowl, under it). Check where the antenna wire goes THROUGH the cowl. Like otheres said, clean out all the mung undeer the cowl, and down both vent plenums. There are plugs in the plenums, near the bottom that are hard to reach also. Worst case scenario, rot at the bottom of the windshield, UNDER the trim......leave this for last. Eric


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

No problem. I need to do this to mine.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

67 GTO said:


> Hey guys! gave the car a bath this weekend and when finished i found a nice wet carpet in front of the passengers side seat all the way up to the kick panel and around the foot area. I saw a previous thread about the problem with someone elses car but searched and searched and couldnt find it. If someone can locate that thread or give me advice about the leak would be greatly appreciated!


Place a white towel on top of the carpet to obsorb the water, if the liquid is light blue or green you may have a leak in your heater core.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

where the cowl drains into the compartment behind the kick panel/ fresh air vent (if equipped) has 40+ years or dirt and debris accumulated and often clogs up you need to get in there and really clean it out. the water then runs down inside the rocker panel and exits right in front of the rear wheel, after I cleaned mine out I drilled a 3/8 hole through the bottom of the section so the water does not have to travel through the rocker


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

next time it happens i will have to put the towel on it! Its been nice here so i have been driving the car a lot and the carpet is dry now finally. Eric im hoping thats not the case the rot under neath the trin =( there appears to be some rust showing underneath it to, As soon as i get time i will take the wipers off and the cowl and do some investigating and searching. Than ill get back to everyone on this .this is something that must be taken care of!


----------

